# Recessed lighting question



## RyanBruner (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm debating between using recessed lighting in my basement versus the long fluorescent tubes.  Recessed looks nicer, but provides less light.  The primary use of my basement is a "kid hangout" and play room.

Anyhow, if I go with recessed lighting, one issue I'm facing is the ceiling.  Eventually, I plan to put up a drop ceiling. But due to expenses, I'm holding off on that for a year.  Is it possible to install the recessed lighting now without knowing exactly the position of the ceiling first?  Or are more recessed lights adjustable after they are installed, in terms of position?  

If I go with fluorescent tube lighting, I suppose I have the same issue...how to install in such a way that they won't have to be moved later on when I install the drop ceiling.

Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## chauncey12 (Nov 7, 2008)

well recessed is very bright first of all. i have recessed in my basement and its the brightest rooms in the house. the dropped cieling shouldt be a problem afterwards but you have to make sure a light isnt going to fall over where a grid is going to be. cutting the dropped cieling boards to fit them is simple tho.


----------



## chauncey12 (Nov 7, 2008)

p.s.  one large flourescent fixture will be easier to move than 4-8 recessed lights. leave a little extra length in the bx so you can move it a foot or so.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello Ryan:
Just a thought to save lots of cash and get a good lighting spread. Use inexpensive tube lights secured to the joists above then, when you install the drop ceiling, you can use some diffuser panels or egg crate panels. You won't have to move the lights and will get full lighting from the fixtures, they are also easily accessible for later maintenance.
Glenn


----------



## triple D (Nov 8, 2008)

You could always hang a couple of flo's now, then later when you do ceiling drop, you can get some remodel cans and put into drop panels. Just remember get the ones with a cover. If the kids break one, it is deadly toxic to all in room. Good luck with project...


----------



## RyanBruner (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, all, for the input.


----------



## fluxcapacitor (Nov 19, 2008)

just leave extra length when chaining the lights together, and use temporary lighting (inexpensive caged incandescents). when you decide to put the drop ceiling in, you can then use whatever lights you want. i wouldn't install fixtures meant for t-bar until the t-bar is installed.


----------

